# Buckling opinions



## DeadRooster (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all,
Looking for some opinions on this kid. Been raising Boer goats for about 4 years now, mostly getting my heard established and 4H kids so far that my kids show in market. We had our biggest kidding year this year, we've had some Luck with some good kids that we entered into our breeding program and others we basically given away to other 4-Hers or my kids showed them in market. This year is the 1st year we've sold registered goats and not many. It's always really hard for me to price animals as it is. This year we had 2 late kiddings due to my buck getting away from me for about 5 min over the winter, and out of that this monster was born 2 1/2 weeks ago 6/8/17. He still has his umbilical cord.










I weighed him today and he was 24lbs. He feels like a little pitbull when you pick him up. I have 2 buckling twins that are 1 day older than him and they are 14lbs each. He has pretty much spot on structure as far as i can tell. Bite is really good, teats are 1+1, ect. He is full blood ABGA, his dam has 5 Ennoblements on her pedigree. Sire is DNA tested and has some notables in his lines. I haven't even decided rather or not I'm selling him, although i will probably have little choice due to much of my heard being related to him. Now I'm not even sure i know what a really good goat looks like, but I've never seen a kid put together this well. Also the offers are starting to come in already from people wanting to buy him just from a couple pictures posted and some that bought other goats from us and saw him. Part of me thinks i might not have seen enough kids to even know a really good one. But i do have offers in 4 digits and he's not even for sale and not even 3 weeks old.

So my questions.

What are you guys seeing in this kid? (There is no way for the picture to do his size justice. He's a horse!)
What are all of the aspects i need to really look at hard as this kid grows so I'm sure of the animals quality?
Does this early gain really mean anything? Do you have to wait till finishing age to make any judgements on those genetics?
I've never had a 3 week old kid break 20lbs how unusual is it if at all? Maybe my other kids have all been small?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love his bone, top line, and he looks pretty darn thick. If you really want me to pick him apart I might add a little length. But that would be it. He is a super nice square kid from the looks of 1 picture. I love that kid and I agree you should be able to sell him easy for a good price. I too am not good at pricing my kids. The problem is in my area no-one really registers so no-one asks for papers and will pay the same price as people selling with papers. But you go 50 miles away and everyone asks about papers. So I throw the idea around of registering my goats but never have done it.


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

I raise 4h goats also and the early heavy weight is not a big deal we had a kid we had to C-section because he was 21 lbs. The vet said it was not common and asked how far over due the mother was then told us it was just really good genetics


----------

